# Anyone have field coils for an 11" series motor?



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would consider rewinding the coils myself. You would, of course, need to match the wire gauge, no of turns and insulation of the original coils.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

The thing is, it's a Sep-Ex motor now... I'd like to change it to a Series motor...hopefully with interpoles.  I would still have to determine the wire size, turns etc. Its a GE motor.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> The thing is, it's a Sep-Ex motor now... I'd like to change it to a Series motor...hopefully with interpoles.  I would still have to determine the wire size, turns etc. Its a GE motor.


Hi DIYguy,

I have 2 sets, one with interpoles, but they are both in motors and I don't wish to part with either set. 

Your best bet is Jim Husted. Other than that, try to find a forklift service repair place that handles the type of truck it came out of originally, Hyster, I think. If you talk with them, they may be able to direct you to the motor rewind shop that does these GE motors. There, they might be able to order a set of series coils for the equivalent GE series motor, or wind a set for you.

And to put interpoles in your motor; forgetaboutit.

All in all, you will probably be money ahead to just buy the motor you need and sell the one you don't, IMO.

Regards,

major


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Major. This motor did not come out of a lift truck though. Why forget about interpoles? I thought/think that they would be most advantageous...no? Higher voltage potential without advancing brushes...?? I'm not sure, but it may already have them. It's the industrial sep-ex motor at the beginning of this thread. Good advise on motor shop. I already talked to Jim. He didn't think it was worth it either... maybe I'm thick...but I don't see the big deal... the motor is in good shape.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey MAjor,

Could you help with specs on these coils...so, I could perhaps pursue winding them/getting them wound? As in conductor cross sectional area and turns....?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Why forget about interpoles? I thought/think that they would be most advantageous...no?


To add interpoles and comm coils to a motor which never had them is an expensive endeavor. And unless you're reversing the motor or regenerating, compared to a simple advance, the cost/benefit of adding interpoles sucks soooo badly, it is a no brainer


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> This motor did not come out of a lift truck though. ...... It's the industrial sep-ex motor at the beginning of this thread.


I didn't see that mentioned in this thread. But it surely was intended for or came out of some machine, which likely would have had service/repair available.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Hey MAjor,
> 
> Could you help with specs on these coils...so, I could perhaps pursue winding them/getting them wound? As in conductor cross sectional area and turns....?


Contact me PM.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey DIYguy,

I said


major said:


> All in all, you will probably be money ahead to just buy the motor you need and sell the one you don't, IMO.


Jim said


DIYguy said:


> .... I already talked to Jim. He didn't think it was worth it either... maybe I'm thick...but I don't see the big deal...


Jim and I know what's involved. Talk to a motor rewind shop and get an estimate. Maybe it's no big deal in your mind, but the cost might be  Even if the shop is accustomed to these GE motors and has the winding blocks on hand, and the proper copper ribbon, it won't be cheap. O.K. Do it yourself. Are you prepared to buy the minimum quantity of the copper ribbon, 1000 pounds, I think? So, if you're lucky, and find a shop which does a lot of these GE motors and can tell if a service replacement series coils might fit it, maybe with some mods, you might get out of there cheap, like for $1000.

But hey, you got a nice motor you're emotionally attached to, go for it. Maybe I'm a little high on cost. Or maybe the rewind guy has a good set of coils in his scrap pile from a motor with a toasted armature. You never know until you beat on a few doors.

Regards,

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry for 4 posts in a row, now 5  I just get too excited with field coil talk.

Good luck, D'guy. I'll help where I can.

major


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have field coils for an 11&quot; series motor?*



major said:


> Sorry for 4 posts in a row, now 5  I just get too excited with field coil talk.


Separately excited, no less. 
________
Vaporizer volcano


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

First of all.... thanks for all the replies (Major, lol ). Secondly, sorry it took me a while to get back here. As for the reference to "the motor at the beginning of the thread"... sorry again.. .it was this thread that I started...http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-running-larger-sepex-out-thereiii-34283.html

OK moving fwd...hehehe. I have no doubt that you and Jim know what's involved...that's why I always ask you and Jim... 

As for interpoles.... I haven't ripped the motor apart, but I am hoping that it has them so, my desire to change the "field coils" was only to rewind (or hopefully aquire...hence my request) a set of series coils. I'm still not so sure why that is a silly pursuit. (but I can be stubborn hehehe). I did review a very interesting rebuild on Jim's site where he does exactly what I am referring to. I believe he made referrence to the fact that he had a salvaged set of coils which made it worth while. (a hope of mine).

As for the expense part of this... I thought a good 11 GE "series" motor with interpoles would be worth a few bucks, so, if I could get this one for next to nothing (as in free ...or $50), I could put a few bucks into it. 

I like the idea of higher voltage potential and regen... 

Thanks again....


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

hey bud, what ever happend to the 9 inch motor you had photoos of on here??


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> hey bud, what ever happend to the 9 inch motor you had photoos of on here??


That motor is in my truck.


----------

